# Movistar registration nightmare - please can someone help?



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Hi there
My boyfriend has a Movistar pay as you go mobile and went today to the main branch where he bought it try to register it. He bought it back in June this year and didn't have to show any ID etc - so we think it might be cut off on Monday. Anyway, he doesn't speak much Spanish yet as we only arrived in the summer, and the woman in the store was deeply unhelpful, refused to try to find someone who spoke a bit more English, just served the next person...

Someone in the queue told my boyfriend that the woman had said you can't register the phone in person, you have to do it on the phone. But we can't find any info on the website and of course there's still the issue that neither of us speak much Spanish. Mine is a bit better but is still at the 'my name is Kate, I have brown hair and green eyes' level and of course it's tough going on the phone.

I have been googling for ages looking for a helpline number but no luck. Is there anyone kind on here who might be able to find me a relevant link or suggest what to do...

As a PS, the rates he is paying on Movistar seem crazy, he got 20 E of credit two weeks ago, has made about five VERY short phone calls and sent a few texts and is now out of credit again, does that sound right? I have Yoigo which always texts me how much my calls cost and they're no more than 20 cents per minute.

Thanking you in advance,
xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MovingtoSpain said:


> Hi there
> My boyfriend has a Movistar pay as you go mobile and went today to the main branch where he bought it try to register it. He bought it back in June this year and didn't have to show any ID etc - so we think it might be cut off on Monday. Anyway, he doesn't speak much Spanish yet as we only arrived in the summer, and the woman in the store was deeply unhelpful, refused to try to find someone who spoke a bit more English, just served the next person...
> 
> Someone in the queue told my boyfriend that the woman had said you can't register the phone in person, you have to do it on the phone. But we can't find any info on the website and of course there's still the issue that neither of us speak much Spanish. Mine is a bit better but is still at the 'my name is Kate, I have brown hair and green eyes' level and of course it's tough going on the phone.
> ...


Well, I'm probably not the best person to give you advice as I must the only person on the planet who hasn't got a phone. Ah no, the other one is my OH. Yes, I know, complete weirdos, but...
I've done a quick Google and it seems everyone is completely fed up with Movistar cos they're expensive and cos of their bad service. It seems that, as they don't get anything out of this registering business they can't be bothered to do it. (Although that must be the same for all the companies I imagine.)People have been told to go to other shops, to come back next week and even that "We can't do that kind of cr+p here, dear". So you can do it in the shop, it's just that they don't want to. My only advice would be to say you can't do it on the phone cos "No hablo suficiente español" (c+ño!!)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

MovingtoSpain said:


> Hi there
> My boyfriend has a Movistar pay as you go mobile and went today to the main branch where he bought it try to register it. He bought it back in June this year and didn't have to show any ID etc - so we think it might be cut off on Monday. Anyway, he doesn't speak much Spanish yet as we only arrived in the summer, and the woman in the store was deeply unhelpful, refused to try to find someone who spoke a bit more English, just served the next person...
> 
> Someone in the queue told my boyfriend that the woman had said you can't register the phone in person, you have to do it on the phone. But we can't find any info on the website and of course there's still the issue that neither of us speak much Spanish. Mine is a bit better but is still at the 'my name is Kate, I have brown hair and green eyes' level and of course it's tough going on the phone.
> ...


Hello MovingtoSpain,
A thought occurs. You say your boyfriend bought the mobile in June this year. The law "making" the companies register was into full swing at the time - and then some 

I do hope he has some proof of purchase... ideally from the shop in question.

This means that you could just plead ignorant and approach them as though you are doing them a favour. Just say "Me mira si este telefono esta registrado por favor?" If they give you any grief - say "Lo compre aqui en Junio, y estoy practicamente segura que NO FUE REGISTRADO por ustedes".

It is they, if your boyfirend has proof of purchase, which I assume he does given guarantees on the phone etc., who have to act as it is they who have broken the law. Any purchase done after .... not sure but I think 2007 .... can not be sold without registration. It is all the users who bought cards prior to that who have a disconnection problem. Your boyfriend's card not being registered is down to them. THEY need to sort it.

I hope your Spanish doesn't let you down. If you're not up to it, print and show them this....

Este señor se compró este teléfono en esta tienda en Junio de este año. Ustedes debieron registrar la tarjeta con sus detalles. El no presentó nada de identificación, entonces cree que su teléfono no funcionara despues del 8 de Noviembre. Como el fallo fué vuestro por no registrarlo, por favor haganlo ahora.


Good luck.

Tallulah. x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'm leaving this POS Movistar thing expire for good!

I've had it four years, it's pretty old spec now, plus numerous dogs have chewed it over the years. 

In addition the panel is cracked as I had it in my pocket when I fell over a wall head first into a pen full of wild boars. As you do.

I hardly ever make a call yet the credit just disappears off it....and I'm sick to death of the bloody text messages from Movistar that keep coming in....day and night.

So a new Vodafone for me I reckon!


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Thanks, guys. Why am I not surprised that Movistar is, um, mildly rubbish? I don't think we'll get chance to try another shop before Monday so let's just see what happens...

Does anyone know if you can use another network's SIM card in a Movistar phone, as you can in the UK?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

MovingtoSpain said:


> Thanks, guys. Why am I not surprised that Movistar is, um, mildly rubbish? I don't think we'll get chance to try another shop before Monday so let's just see what happens...
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use another network's SIM card in a Movistar phone, as you can in the UK?


As with the UK, if the phone is not locked, yes you can. If it's locked, then only the company cards with whom it is locked.

There are services for unlocking devices all over the internet. I would only use one after I had made sure that loads of people like them - or you could end up being ripped off. Again, check blogs etc., or ask friends who may already have done it with their phone.

We're on prepay cards Vodafone and no probs to date. Though there are a fair number of promotion/offer texts from them (and calls from Movistar trying to get us to convert - yeah, right!!)

Tallulah.x


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Thanks, Tallulah - we'll wait to see what happens tomorrow! According to one report, 3 million will be cut off tomorrow. It seems SUCH a pointless exercise, too. Ah well, bureaucracy is the same wherever you go, eh?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

MovingtoSpain said:


> Thanks, Tallulah - we'll wait to see what happens tomorrow! According to one report, 3 million will be cut off tomorrow. It seems SUCH a pointless exercise, too. Ah well, bureaucracy is the same wherever you go, eh?



Hello again Moving,
I haven’t seen the report about the 3 Million, but it does explain why they’re doing what I have seen this afternoon.

They are giving those who lose their services on Monday another 6 months to recover their number by registering. People who try to use their phone and get a message saying their number has been deactivated, will be told they have a further 6 months in which to register their details and thus get their number re-activated.

So, you won’t have a working phone on Monday, but you can still register and get the number re-instated as was. Assuming of course you find a Movistar shop that will actually register it for you.

It is definitely worth telling the shop that they were supposed to register it when they sold it to your boyfriend in June. The whole idea of this law is to strengthen anti terrorist processes like people buying cards and then using them to set devices off – with no chance of tracing who owned the card etc. The shop, since way back, is therefore, under law, not supposed to be selling a phone card without the registration. If they still won’t rectify your problem, threaten to go to “Industria” with their details and see if you can’t get them a nice sanction… or even closure.

Do try to print off the text I sent you and show the sales person that. Assuming, as I said before, that you have the proof of purchase so they can see there’s no getting away from their responsibility. If not, might be worth buying another card for €30 or some such and saying good riddance to bad service.

I do hate it when they act this way. Especially when I have the paperwork that I can kick their arse with.

Good luck.

Tallulah.x


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ahhh this explains why my SIL and grandson are running out to register their phones today.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

And??
What's the end of the story please??


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

We both have Movistar prepaid SIMs in our mobiles, bought years ago and swapped over to new phones several times. We had no difficulty at all in registering the SIMs at the local Movistar shop. Of course, you do need to have the documentation to prove your identity and address. Having said that, I agree that the service on Movistar is not good and that they have many tricks to extract more cash from the unwitting user. The only way to get a fair deal is to aquaint yourself with the tariffs on offer and then exploit them to get the lowest rates. For example by using the 'Mi Gente' tariff for frequently called numbers. Also I found that it is best to try to recharge the mobile whenever they have a special offer. Unfortunately all this means reading the promotional messages and spending time on movistar's tedious website.


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

My apologies for leaving the whole thing on a Dallas-style cliffhanger (!). Neither of our phones have been cut off so far. But you never can quite tell...

I'm actually fairly happy with my Yoigo and I think boyfriend is going to leave Movistar, but at least he can take his time. Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MovingtoSpain said:


> My apologies for leaving the whole thing on a Dallas-style cliffhanger (!). Neither of our phones have been cut off so far. But you never can quite tell...
> 
> I'm actually fairly happy with my Yoigo and I think boyfriend is going to leave Movistar, but at least he can take his time. Thanks again for all the advice!


 Thanks 
Seems like he was registered after all


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Yes...  - if only the woman in the Movistar shop had checked, would have saved you (and us) a lot of bother. But it wouldn't have been as much fun, eh?


----------

